# $100,000 to the GC



## Thom Emery (Nov 24, 2010)

http://www.wildwildwestfrontierfestivalnbbqcookoff.com/

Road trip


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Nov 24, 2010)

Diva better be there...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 26, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK, THE REST OF THE COMPETITORS HERE AREN'T WORTHY?  Must be a PMS thing..........  She's like Puff, take the electricity away and what do you have????


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 26, 2010)

cool, only a 32 hour drive!

..... But, only 7 hours more and I can stay with my Uncle in Libby, MT

..... But, Bill will be pissed if I miss Que and Cruz.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Nov 26, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> WHAT THE FUCK, THE REST OF THE COMPETITORS HERE AREN'T WORTHY?  Must be a PMS thing..........  She's like Puff, take the electricity away and what do you have????



Honey, relax.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 26, 2010)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":sus06xvz]WHAT THE FUCK, THE REST OF THE COMPETITORS HERE AREN'T WORTHY?  Must be a PMS thing..........  She's like Puff, take the electricity away and what do you have????



Honey, relax.[/quote:sus06xvz]
He hasn't had his fill of Canadian bacon lately!


----------



## Griff (Nov 26, 2010)

Larry, I think you broke four or five rules in that post.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 27, 2010)

Griff said:
			
		

> Larry, I think you broke four or five rules in that post.



Crap, I'm slacking.........


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 27, 2010)

I know it's already up on the KCBS event board, but where are they going to come up with over $200,000 in prize money/prizes.. Interesting to see if it really comes off as advertised... And the entry fees... wondering what they will have to be to pull it off...


----------



## Tri Tip (Nov 27, 2010)

Hmmmm, That's about 86 bucks after taxes!


----------



## Adrienne1 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll go to represent Canada......
I figure if a job is worth doing, it's worth doing right.....
I'll need a Montana contact to supply some cookers.....wood burning, please.....

And Larry, yes, I think you are slacking


----------

